# Health Insurance, Dental and Medical care



## Serendipity2

Can any expat Chiang Mai tell me about health and accident insurance in Thailand and the cost? It's much cheaper to have coverage should an unfortunate accident occur rather that be left with a monster bill! An ounce of prevention is worth pound of cure.

How is the dental care in Chiang Mai? Are the dentists reasonably good? I good cleaning and dental checkup 2-3 times each year is also important for continued good health.

How about medical care? I like to get a physical exam once a year. It's cheap insurance to avoid bigger problems plus many of us need a doc to prescribe meds. Can anyone comment on this as well? Thanks for any and all comments. 

Serendipity2


----------



## King Silk

Serendipity2 said:


> Can any expat Chiang Mai tell me about health and accident insurance in Thailand and the cost? It's much cheaper to have coverage should an unfortunate accident occur rather that be left with a monster bill! An ounce of prevention is worth pound of cure.
> 
> How is the dental care in Chiang Mai? Are the dentists reasonably good? I good cleaning and dental checkup 2-3 times each year is also important for continued good health.
> 
> How about medical care? I like to get a physical exam once a year. It's cheap insurance to avoid bigger problems plus many of us need a doc to prescribe meds. Can anyone comment on this as well? Thanks for any and all comments.
> 
> Serendipity2


Please check out my posts about Health care here S2. One in particular "The discounted health check scam".

Toothwise. They vary widely. I have a good one now but it took me a while to find her. There is no shortcut to finding good places,services etc. You have to take pot luck!


----------



## Serendipity2

King Silk said:


> Please check out my posts about Health care here S2. One in particular "The discounted health check scam".
> 
> Toothwise. They vary widely. I have a good one now but it took me a while to find her. There is no shortcut to finding good places,services etc. You have to take pot luck!



King Silk,

Thanks for directing me to your post on medical! Scary that there is literally no health insurance in country. That means we're at the mercy of the hospitals and doctors and when they have you at a disadvantage you're in trouble. I'm sorry about your friend but that makes my point. I had a pretty bad accident in Australia a few years back - same thing. I paid probably 10x what I would have paid if I were insured. A lesson learned but it seems in Thailand that option isn't available. 

Any chance I could talk you out of the name of your dentist? It would be worth a Singha or two! 

Serendipity2


----------

